# simplicity 860 friction disc.



## Tom5407 (Jan 19, 2015)

Hello, new member and actually own 2 simplicity's. I'm getting ready to install a new friction, and I'm wondering is there any tips to ease the install? I am concerned when it's all back together that it runs at the proper speed in each gear. Thanks for any advice. Tom


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

I did my friends a couple months ago and I don't remember the step-by-step but I do remember it only took about a half hour and I remember thinking wow this machine is well engineered it's easy to work on so it's not a bad job, just keep track of your nuts and bolts when you take them on each side. you don't have to take that much a part to do it it's relatively easy. I remember using some cardboard to protect the hexagon shaft when I locked it in my vice to take the bolts out of the disc and I put it back together right in the vice and then carried it back to the machine and reinstalled it.


----------



## Tom5407 (Jan 19, 2015)

I looked it over and it seems like I take the right bearing retainer off and then the bolt out of the left side shaft.Tthen slide it right that should let it release and take the whole shaft out. I think I'm making a big deal out of the existing disc. It has a small nick in it. I'm going to take a picture of it see what you think. But there so cheap to replace but maybe I'll enjoy it more in the spring lol Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Tom5407 said:


> I looked it over and it seems like I take the right bearing retainer off and then the bolt out of the left side shaft.Tthen slide it right that should let it release and take the whole shaft out. I think I'm making a big deal out of the existing disc. It has a small nick in it. I'm going to take a picture of it see what you think. But there so cheap to replace but maybe I'll enjoy it more in the spring lol Thanks for your reply.


They do wear down and the rubber dries out over time. If you replace it clean the aluminum traction disc well ( I use alcohol ) so you dont get any old grease on the rubber. On my friend's machine the axle bolt was frozen in there so bad I just took the whole shaft out it wasn't that hard. If your's is free your job will most likely be even easier.


----------



## Tom5407 (Jan 19, 2015)

First thanks for replying to my thread. I looked at it tonight and took some pictures. See if I can figure out how to upload. My plan is this
1 remove the black linkage from from bar.
2 remove both bearings an bearing retainers
3 unhook diagonal spring
4 then it looks like it just comes out.


----------



## Tom5407 (Jan 19, 2015)

*simplicity 860 friction disc*








]


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

The little rod facing you on the left that goes throught the bushing on the upsiude down u shaped linkage will pop out if you loosen (dont have to remove) the nut on the other side of the bolt in the center at the top, the black bolt facing inward. Got to give it some play to pop that out. After that's loose slide the shaft right and get the chain off the cog. The whole thing will swing out you may need to move the forward-reverse control to finagle it but htat's what I did and it slide right out. After changing the disc out and bolting on the new one, just slide the whole thing back in at the same angle in reverse. Wasn't bad. The photo brought back my memory on it as it was a couple months ago. I do not think I removed any springs they are tough to get in and out.


----------



## Tom5407 (Jan 19, 2015)

Well those are excellent ideas and makes perfect sense. I didn't want to take off more then I had to. My only other issue is the left wheel is tight and I can't get it off to grease it, right is fine. M buddy and I can turn it and move it out about 3/8". PB Blaster on it and I got a great idea from a tractor forum. In spring I'm going to put both wheels in free wheel and run it up and down driveway to work it loose. If not I'm going to take it to work and press it out. I will get back to you when I do it, part is on order. I would love to try to do a youtube to help others. Only problem is wife would be filming, you know how that goes lol


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Tom5407 said:


> Well those are excellent ideas and makes perfect sense. I didn't want to take off more then I had to. My only other issue is the left wheel is tight and I can't get it off to grease it, right is fine. M buddy and I can turn it and move it out about 3/8". PB Blaster on it and I got a great idea from a tractor forum. In spring I'm going to put both wheels in free wheel and run it up and down driveway to work it loose. If not I'm going to take it to work and press it out. I will get back to you when I do it, part is on order. I would love to try to do a youtube to help others. Only problem is wife would be filming, you know how that goes lol


The axle shaft I think is 3/4 or 7/8. Whatever it is, try a deep socket fit over the end of the axle (impact type if you got one around) and whack it with a mallet. Maybe it will break free. It may be a "burr" from the axle pin shifting in the hole.


----------



## Tom5407 (Jan 19, 2015)

Will do. Have impact sockets. Seems very dry but definitely not frozen.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

It's hard to tell for sure, but it really doesn't look that worn to me.
I've seen a lot worse that still work ok.
Are you sure you don't just need an adjustment and a cleaning?


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

dbert said:


> It's hard to tell for sure, but it really doesn't look that worn to me.
> I've seen a lot worse that still work ok.
> Are you sure you don't just need an adjustment and a cleaning?


That may indeed be the case


----------



## Tom5407 (Jan 19, 2015)

Your right, I was more concerned about the nick at the side. It drives fine but after looking at some pics on YouTube this looks pretty good.


----------

